
Literate programming in org-mode - pmoriarty
http://howardism.org/Technical/Emacs/literate-programming-tutorial.html
======
mark_l_watson
That is a very nice writeup, thanks Howard!

I have recently become very enthusiastic about using .org-mode, and this looks
like a nice alternative to Jupiter notebooks.

